
How a couple worked charter school regulations to make millions - laurex
https://www.latimes.com/local/education/la-me-edu-charter-schools-20190327-htmlstory.html
======
gscott
While there may be some phony charter schools out there both of my children
went to charter schools that were far superior to the traditional local
schools.

